# Mix bach and handel



## Marx (Dec 23, 2013)

Mix bach's contrapuntal style with that of handel and you will have the greatest music ever written. Someone in between bach and handel is music of greater quality


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blasphemy!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, thanks. I will stick with undiluted Bach.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Mix Vivaldi and Händel and you get ... Mozart?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Mix Hugo Wolf and John Cage and you get a zoo attraction?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Mix all of them together and you get Schnittke.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if you mixed Mozart and Bach, maybe set it in D-minor, the saddest of all keys.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> I wonder what would happen if you mixed Mozart and Bach, maybe set it in D-minor, the saddest of all keys.


Perhaps this comes close:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The music of both is great enough (and similar enough) without the need for any cross-pollination, I'd say.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw this clip today, Bach in his purest form. Must have been great fun recording / performing the pieces.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Marx said:


> Mix bach's contrapuntal style with that of handel and you will have the greatest music ever written. Someone in between bach and handel is music of greater quality


Whatever it takes to make you comfortable and cut those composers down to the size that fits you.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Marx said:


> Mix bach's contrapuntal style with that of handel and you will have the greatest music ever written. Someone in between bach and handel is music of greater quality


???? Really, I don't know what you are trying to say here - it just doesn't make sense to me. Can you elaborate, please????


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Mix Bach and Handel and you get ... Telemann!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KRoad said:


> ???? Really, I don't know what you are trying to say here - it just doesn't make sense to me. Can you elaborate, please????


Marx has come up with a simple notion that's used in many areas of life. In this case, take the best qualities of Bach's music and mix them with the best qualities of Handel's music; the result is better than what either composer could offer on his own. I consider the premise to have zero real-world viability, but there's no law against creating fantasy situations.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I love Handel's music nearly as much as Bach's, but mix the two and you'd just have a slightly less contrapuntally interesting Bach or an ever so slightly less galante Handel.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Marx has come up with a simple notion that's used in many areas of life. In this case, take the best qualities of Bach's music and mix them with the best qualities of Handel's music; the result is better than what either composer could offer on his own. I consider the premise to have zero real-world viability, but there's no law against creating fantasy situations.


Syntheisis? Oh come on... How ridiculous. Tension is the very essence of tonal music. Why would you want even suggest the idea?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KRoad said:


> Syntheisis? Oh come on... How ridiculous. Tension is the very essence of tonal music. Why would you want even suggest the idea?


Calm down, big fella. I wasn't suggesting or advocating the idea, just explaining it.


----------

